# Trailer shopping:) Your opinions on these?



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

What is your budget? I would try to stick to a well made older aluminum one.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

If you have a choice-my preference is a slant-load. The gray one has a nice tack area & looks roomy.


----------



## justicehorse (Oct 17, 2012)

Tough choices! I like the first best, because it is xw/xt, but am not a fan of ramps, so I'd want to convert to step up. For the price, I'd plan on getting a brake job right away, too. I like the red one, but again would want a brake job. Also, is that a vertical bar going down center at entry, as opposed to being wide open for loading? The last one is decent, but I'm not a fan of slant load. 

I think it depends on what you prefer.... straight/slant, ramp/step up, extra size, etc.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

of the 4 Id pick the sundowner assuming the paint job was done correctly and the frame isnt rusted Id only go $1800 though.
Wouldnt touch the ponderosa for more than 2k, they are cheap made and will rust over night.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

They want quite a bit for Ponderosa (and I've heard not so great opinions about the brand). Valley is nice but it's very light (I had one for several years and ended up trading it). I'd say check Sundowner. Make sure to check the floors, lights, and the hitch!


----------



## enzoleya (May 12, 2007)

I like the second one and the slant load. If the money isn't an issue, I would say go with the slant load. It's nice and it's a lot easier to load a slant load than a straight two horse. Also, it's really nice to have a trailer with a tack area, it would totally stink to have to put all that stuff in the back of your truck.


----------

